# I miss my boy and I don't know how to deal :(



## jenniferkruger (Jul 24, 2012)

My best friend was put to sleep today. It's been 12 hours since it's happened and I'm an emotional wreck. I cry every 20 minutes and can't come to terms with it. I miss him so so so so so much. It hurts so bad. Please are there any tips for making the transition from having a pet to not having one any easier? It hurts so bad


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I am very sorry for your loss. I wish I had a tip to make the transition easier... I know it is hard to imagine right now, but it will get better with time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It is so hard to let them go. It does hurt terribly. It is different for everyone. Just let the tears flow. I can write this here and not be judged, but I've grieved for the loss of our goldens as hard as I've grieved for family. When you are able, share your golden with us. It seems like writing about them somehow makes them immortal. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry that you have lost your boy  I'm sorry I don't really have any advice as me and my family are still struggling with losing our golden 6 months ago.

Time will ease your pain a little and your memories will get you through. Just take it a day at a time, and stick around here you'll find lots of support from understanding people.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm sorry for the loss of your boy. I lost mine 2 weeks ago and there's not a day that goes by that I don't think of him. They become a major part of our lives and it's tough without them. I find that coming back to this site helps me through my pain. I hope that somehow I can help others through theirs.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry, wish I could help... Praying for you and your family...


----------



## jenniferkruger (Jul 24, 2012)

It really hurts, you guys. I found this forum a few weeks ago when we took our Golden to Chicago with us for vacation. He was ill and we couldn't bare to leave him in a kennel or with a neighbor. He had diabetes, an eye infection, and worst of all, laryngeal paralysis. Everything else was treatable, but the laryngeal paralysis just got the better of him this morning. We all knew it was time. I've been told by everybody that we made the right decision, but hearing that doesn't make it any better. I've never seen my family in such shambles. We really needed him. He was the best of us. I know the journey to feeling normal again is long and will be full of tears and sadness. I just miss him so much.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss! You must feel empty, achy & numb. May I ask your boy's name?


----------



## jenniferkruger (Jul 24, 2012)

His name was Bono. He was 12 years old, we got him when he was a few weeks old. I feel horrible. I've been told all day that it'll take time for things to feel better, but nothing I've heard so far has taken away any of the pain. Thank you to all who are showing their condolences. It means a lot to know people care.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your Bono & agree that no words can really help you right now. All we can offer are heartfelt condolences & maybe someone to talk with. We do understand the pain you're feeling.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so bery sorry for your loss. Almsot every single person here has been thru it and knows exactly how you feel, understand your grief and the big empty spot in your heart.

Your Bono was a handsome boy. You will always miss him, but as time passes (tho it does not seem so now), you will tend to cry less at the loss and smile more at the good memories. I have been doing this for 55 years--lost my first dog, an 8 month English Setter Ihad gotten for my 11th birthday, to distemper, and been thru it many, many times. I still mis each and every one physically, but they are in my heart in spirit...and alwasy will be.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Bono. He was handsome boy indeed. As for the pain it takes time to lose its sharp edges, for some longer than for the others. I have different things working out on different days. Some days crying helps. I cried a lot today, my very dear friend on this forum was very close to put her dog to sleep today. The other days I try to do good things in his honor what ever comes on my way. The most of the time I do not think about that as a pain, I think about that as love. If I would not love my Buddy so much I would not feel this way, and I know my love for him is indestructible. But take into account those tips are coming from someone who still mourns the loss of 14 months. Take care my friend.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Bono.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bless your heart. I am so very sorry and know it hurts.

I honestly wish there was something more I could say but just dont have words.

Will send you a hug instead

(((hug)))


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jenniferkruger (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for everything, guys. i'm doing much better today. I took a hot shower and watched a funny movie with my brother and haven't cried that hard since yesterday! I know that it'll be a tough road to learning to live without him, but I'm ready for it. I'm happy he's no longer in pain, even if his absence kills me deep inside. I miss him, and I always will, but I guess I need to just accept that death is a part of life and that you can't dwell on the "what if's" and "should have's" and beat yourself up over them. You need to appreciate the great times you had and cherish the memories. I know it'll take a while before I can look back on everything without being upset he's gone, but I'll get there eventually. Any positivity sent my way is much appreciated. I enjoy reading comments with stories of your own! Thanks so much!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*



jenniferkruger said:


> Thank you for everything, guys. i'm doing much better today. I took a hot shower and watched a funny movie with my brother and haven't cried that hard since yesterday! I know that it'll be a tough road to learning to live without him, but I'm ready for it. I'm happy he's no longer in pain, even if his absence kills me deep inside. I miss him, and I always will, but I guess I need to just accept that death is a part of life and that you can't dwell on the "what if's" and "should have's" and beat yourself up over them. You need to appreciate the great times you had and cherish the memories. I know it'll take a while before I can look back on everything without being upset he's gone, but I'll get there eventually. Any positivity sent my way is much appreciated. I enjoy reading comments with stories of your own! Thanks so much!


Jennifer: I am so very sorry about Bono,but you did the kindest and most loving thing for him. I know my Smooch and Snobear have greeted him and are playing with him and we will all be reunited some day. It takes a long time to "heal," and I hope some day you will be able to share your love, again.

Bono is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I sure do wish there was something I could say or do to help it be easier. Time does make it more bearable and you're not alone, there are many of us here. Your Bono was a handsome boy, hugs to you.


----------



## jenniferkruger (Jul 24, 2012)

Today was easier. Work took my mind off of everything and once I got home I did my best to keep up the positive attitude. However, looking around my house I can't help but be painfully reminded of him by everything around me. I see his favorite sleeping spots and break down. I walk outside and look at where he used to play and can't help but feel painfully alone. I miss him so much. Does it really get easier? I know it's only the second day but it's still so hard. Also, more pictures to come!!! I love sharing.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. {{hugs}} We know what you're feeling and understand. It will get better.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You had 12 wonderful years with Bono and he knows you only ever wanted the best for him. Remember the good times you shared and the bad will fade into the mist.


RIP Bono- Find your peace and spread your love over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about your Bono. As the other posters have said, time is the only thing that can help heal. For now, maybe praying, meditating or having a long, silent conversation with Bono might help.

My Sophie has been at the Bridge for 13 months now. In the beginning I had lots of conversations with her telling her how much I missed her. Somehow it was comforting to me. I hadn't found this forum yet and Sophie wasn't a Golden although she had the heart and soul of one.

Wishing you peace....
brianne


----------



## PouncySilver (Jul 16, 2012)

This just sucks. I wish none of us had to go through this, but maybe that is the price you have to pay for having such a wonderful golden. I lost my Jesse a couple weeks ago and I really do feel for you. I cried for the first 2 weeks straight, could barely stand being in my house. I think that is must get better. I know it does. I'm a little better this week than in the past, so as cliche as it sounds, I think it just takes time. I found it really does help to write about them here on the forum. It's brought me a lot of comfort and I've worked through a lot of should haves/what ifs that have been plaguing me. I write to Jesse and tell her what we we've been doing and how much I miss her. Crap. I'm crying again. I really need to just bring a bunch of tissues every time I log on here.

Your in my prayers tonight.


----------



## rlspls1974 (Jul 27, 2012)

*I feel your pain*



jenniferkruger said:


> My best friend was put to sleep today. It's been 12 hours since it's happened and I'm an emotional wreck. I cry every 20 minutes and can't come to terms with it. I miss him so so so so so much. It hurts so bad. Please are there any tips for making the transition from having a pet to not having one any easier? It hurts so bad


I just put my best friend to sleep yesteday so i feel your pain. I too just couldn't stop crying. I know he's better off now as the darn cancer took all his fun away. I looked at a photo album today that we starting when he was a pup and had great memories. God bless my boy please!
Hang in there you are not alone.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Jennifer,
I turned to this forum in a time of panic and sadly lost my boy just days later. Fast forward from 11/27/11 to today and I will tell you the honest truth... I still cry and at times I cry so hard for him. It does take time, but I am not quite sure that EVER goes away. I find it important to still talk about him to family and loved ones, I don't want anyone to forget him. I also find it so very important to visit this site often, read the good things but more importantly I have found it helps me to share in someone else's loss. It somehow seems easier when you're not alone. I find peace in letting complete strangers know that I too have been where they are and that all of these lost dogs were someone's baby. I wanted people to know how much my Chopper really meant and how hard I took his passing, and this was the only place that people didn't think I was crazy for loving "just a dog" so much. So as everyone told me... take care of yourself, take some time and allow your heart to heal. Share some memories of you baby when your ready. I myself have gotten another baby to love, we don't replace them, we carry on in their name!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Others more recently in your shoes have given some good advice. Just wanted you to know how sorry I am for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's been 2 weeks since we lost our golden baby, and believe me, I've shed a lot of tears. This is a great place to share--so much support!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jenniferkruger said:


> Today was easier. Work took my mind off of everything and once I got home I did my best to keep up the positive attitude. However, looking around my house I can't help but be painfully reminded of him by everything around me. I see his favorite sleeping spots and break down. I walk outside and look at where he used to play and can't help but feel painfully alone. I miss him so much. Does it really get easier? I know it's only the second day but it's still so hard. Also, more pictures to come!!! I love sharing.


 
It does, but it can be a slow process before you will find peace with his passing. Bono was a beautiful boy, you were blessed with a very special gift of having an Old Gold. 

My heart goes out to you, I had to say goodbye to my 15.5 yr. old boy in Feb. 2011. It still hurts, we still miss him, think of him everyday and wish he was still with us. I smile more now than I cry, but I still still cry at times. 

Whenever a member loses their beloved Golden, my heart breaks for them because I know how much it hurts. Take each day as they come, give yourself time to grieve and your heart to heal. 

If you need support, we're here for you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. You need to take time to grief.
A lot of us have been through this and it seems like we just can't move on. But it does get a bit easier, it will take a while though. 
Your baby is forever in your heart and will always be with you. Talk to him if you have not already. I still talk to my passed on furbabies and it has been years. I still shed some tears at times but I try to remember all the good times and adventures we had.
My thoughts are with you!


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

I agree with what everyone is saying. Its VERY VERY slow. And then you'll get a good day or two and think you are better. But you will relapse. I guess its all part of the healing process. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your pain and loss. It takes a very long time to get through the loss of a precious golden child. I don't think you ever get over the loss and there is nothing that ever fills that deep hole in your heart. I think that with lots of time, we just learn to live with it and somehow go on.


----------

